# What do I need to do before I try to start the car after sitting for nine yeas?



## vwjaredh (Aug 24, 2009)

So I just got a battery for a Audi 5000 cs quattro turbo, but I don't want to try to start it because it hasn't been run for like nine years. It was verry well kept up befor that. Do you guys know what I should do to get it running? I want to work on it myself to save some money, and have a little fun. Do you think there might be some hard gas, or anything like that?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

gt a jerry can of high octane fuel and some stabilizer. Change the oil ( this will help with the initial start as the whole engine will be dry. Change the plugs, cap rotors and possibly wires . i would change the coolant too. it can get corrosive after a while.
Then i would give it a shot.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: What do I need to do before I try to start the car after sitting for nine yeas? (vwjaredh)*

Another car that hasn't been sitting for 9 years? good luck


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

once the oil is changed i would rotate the engine 360 dgrees by hand too.. just to be sure it will turn


----------

